# [RELEASE] NS Emulators Launcher



## netsparro (Feb 25, 2017)

*Hi , as an emulation lover , i wanted an easy way to play my Roms/iso (s) as easy and elegant as possible so i created a launcher that goes with all emulators available and also can take all shape and looks you want :

* - it supports custom parameters and extentions for full compatibility with all emulators .

* - you can customise  : 
  - launcher position (X and Y)
  - launcher height
  - launcher width
  - game icons height
  - game icons width
  - space between icons
  - space on the left and/or right side for a better background view
  - the background
  - loading screen
  - game title font and color

* - you must put your covers / icons in one of these paths :
   1 - Rom directory\Rom.Ext.jpg
   2 - Rom directory\Rom.Ext.bmp
   3 - Rom directory\Rom.jpg
   4 - Rom directory\Rom.bmp
   5 - <SrcDir>\Net Sparro Launcher\icons\Rom.jpg
   6 - <SrcDir>\Net Sparro Launcher\icons\Rom.bmp
   7 - <SrcDir>\Net Sparro Launcher\icons\Rom.Ext.jpg
   8 - <SrcDir>\Net Sparro Launcher\icons\Rom.Ext.bmp*

*  9 - if no cover exists , the launcher  will use "empty icon pic.jpg" , you can customise it to match the console being emulated ....*




 


 



 



 





*Download : *


----------



## netsparro (Feb 25, 2017)

i guess it would be so nice if you post scrreen shots showing how does the launcher look like on your pc and what games ( Roms) you  play


----------



## Enigma Hall (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautifull. Congratulations.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 25, 2017)

This looks pretty darn nice!


----------



## netsparro (Feb 25, 2017)

Enigma Hall said:


> Beautifull. Congratulations.


Thanx .


----------



## Rick Astley (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, i was looking for something since a long time, searched for many tools, something nice etc because I use a LOT of hack-roms (and sometimes not big edits, just personal ASM edits on some games)

So well, gonna see future updates to see if this can fit, 

But nice work really !


----------



## Enigma Hall (Feb 26, 2017)

The most beautifull toll i know is the wiiflow. But I belive is only to wii. If you can turn this to a 3d cover will be perfect.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2017)

What is NS Emulators Launcher stands for ? I know it is not Nintendo Switch.


----------



## netsparro (Feb 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What is NS Emulators Launcher stands for ?


well , i didn't wanna use an already taken name , so i went with : Net Sparro Emulators Launcher , but it looked too long so ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2017)

netsparro said:


> well , i didn't wanna use an already taken name , so i went with : Net Sparro Emulators Launcher , but it looked too long so ...



Ahh, I see. Maybe you can find a better name to avoid the confusion.


----------



## peloto5 (Feb 27, 2017)

Excelent work.  Thanks


----------



## williansti (Mar 19, 2017)

It's very good to see the work of a talented guy, this launcher is incredibly beautiful.

A small suggestion, The "power" icon is serrated and in low resolution, it would be cool to upgrade it to an HD version.


----------



## williansti (Mar 20, 2017)

I decided to test the launcher more thoroughly, i made my settings and changes and got to the result below, this is definitely a program that can go very far, I'll leave 4 suggestions for the next version.

1° Put the "power" icon in HD it is serrated in low definition
2° Add a button to open the emulator (Useful to configure the emulator before opening the games)
3° Add support for the covers In png format (I want to use images of boxes in png would keep the transparency of the background.
4° Add option to customize game names (Is currently displaying the names of the rpx)

Forgive the translator's mistakes 

Loading Screen





Launcher Game Screen


----------



## xtheman (Mar 20, 2017)

I thought this was a Fake Nintendo Switch emulator for a second. This looks cool tho


----------



## Giogiu (Mar 30, 2017)

very cool!!


----------



## GamingAori (Mar 30, 2017)

I think a name change would be recommend, I thought it's a switch launcher for a fake emulator


----------



## ww97 (Apr 5, 2017)

I customized it after a lot of trial and errors, just one last thing: When I click each icon, it opens the "raw" emu screen, not opening any game "automatically".

Also, at a certain time, just one emu could be launched here? e.g. I wanna then launch Citra on NSL. I should make a backup copy of not possible?

MY SCREEN:


----------



## williansti (Apr 5, 2017)

ww97 said:


> I customized it after a lot of trial and errors, just one last thing: When I click each icon, it opens the "raw" emu screen, not opening any game "automatically".
> 
> Also, at a certain time, just one emu could be launched here? e.g. I wanna then launch Citra on NSL. I should make a backup copy of not possible?



Very good friend, it looks beautiful. When clicking on the covers just open the emulator, then its parameters are wrong, Look at my parameters and extensions below.

%emu% -g %rom%

*.rpx,*.wud,*.wux

And to take the launcher to another emulator, you should get a new copy from scratch and add other parameters, each emulator has its own.


----------



## markehmus (Apr 6, 2017)

name suggestion due to the combination of parts combined to make this whole.

*Gestalt Launcher*
or
*Netsparro-gestalt Launcher*

Gestalt = a unified whole, 
 a perceptual pattern or structure possessing qualities as a whole that cannot be described merely as a sum of its parts.


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

williansti said:


> Very good friend, it looks beautiful. When clicking on the covers just open the emulator, then its parameters are wrong, Look at my parameters and extensions below.
> 
> %emu% -g %rom%
> 
> ...


Thanks!x2 one for liking the screen!


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

@williansti Oh, every time I want a run a different game in a certain launcher, I should edit the path of file in %rom% parameter? So tiring

Also, obtaining the cmd parameters of each emu is not so easy as putting /? at the emu's exe file. It just boots up the emu. Maybe NetSparro only has tested Cemu, Psxfin and PCSX2.


----------



## williansti (Apr 6, 2017)

ww97 said:


> @williansti Oh, every time I want a run a different game in a certain launcher, I should edit the path of file in %rom% parameter? So tiring
> 
> Also, obtaining the cmd parameters of each emu is not so easy as putting /? at the emu's exe file. It just boots up the emu. Maybe NetSparro only has tested Cemu, Psxfin and PCSX2.



The parameters specify open the emulator and run the game clicked, next to the launcher only accompanies the parameter for the cemu.

Understanding the parameters of other emulators is not an easy task, nor do i know the one of pcsx2 for example, Maybe in the future @netsparro edit the topic by adding a list of parameters to pcsx2, snes9x, dolphin, etc... Or even adding parameters to a selection list in the launcher itself, for now we will support the work of our friend and I urge him to continue and update. 

PS: It has a boring guys teasing the name of the launcher, Whoever made the program baptizes with whatever name you want, If you do not like it, just do not use or create your own and give your name "fluffy preferably"


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2017)

Fantastic project, thank you!


----------



## williansti (Apr 6, 2017)

@netsparro It's somewhere in the world of work, when he has a time will update the launcher for all of us, i suggested 4 changes and implements on the first page, post your suggestions for updating the launcher


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

williansti said:


> @netsparro It's somewhere in the world of work, when he has a time will update the launcher for all of us, i suggested 4 changes and implements on the first page, post your suggestions for updating the launcher


Thx. but you didn't answer my first q -- I should edit the path of %rom% any time I want to launch another game? No way to "accompany" a path for each game, all at the same time?

For the second q, I got it, I search for the emu's wiki. I discovered Dolphin's pars on its wiki


----------



## williansti (Apr 6, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Thx. but you didn't answer my first q -- I should edit the path of %rom% any time I want to launch another game? No way to "accompany" a path for each game, all at the same time?
> 
> For the second q, I got it, I search for the emu's wiki. I discovered Dolphin's pars on its wiki



Sorry my friend, i could not understand what you wanted to do, yhe following parameter %emu% -g %rom% already makes the emulator already open emulating exactly the game that you clicked, it is not necessary to put a command for each game not, if I help you I'm attaching images from my configuration files, carefully note the path of the file, the name of the file and its contents.


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

williansti said:


> Sorry my friend, i could not understand what you wanted to do, yhe following parameter %emu% -g %rom% already makes the emulator already open emulating exactly the game that you clicked, it is not necessary to put a command for each game not, if I help you I'm attaching images from my configuration files, carefully note the path of the file, the name of the file and its contents.
> 
> View attachment 83555 View attachment 83556 View attachment 83557View attachment 83558



I mean, for example, your %roms% variable is "Parameters" field was NSMBU. All buttons launch NSMBU. Now you wanna play SM3DW. You change the variable to SM3DW. Should I do this every time? Is possible to assign a button FOR EACH GAME, all at the same time?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2017)

@williansti whats the wiimenu icon second from right at the top?


----------



## williansti (Apr 6, 2017)

ww97 said:


> I mean, for example, your %roms% variable is "Parameters" field was NSMBU. All buttons launch NSMBU. Now you wanna play SM3DW. You change the variable to SM3DW. Should I do this every time? Is possible to assign a button FOR EACH GAME, all at the same time?



Forgive my friend i'm using a translator to talk to you and I can not understand you, for me, it seems like you say that all your covers take you to the same game, if this is what you are saying check your gaming folder, something is wrong, the launcher is based on rpx games, just read rpx, wud, wux and given game cap must have the same name as rpx, wud, wux of the game, if none of this makes sense please wait for the net sparro to appear and explain you better, we are separated by a translator that confuses the sentences, it is bad to interpret.



KiiWii said:


> @williansti whats the wiimenu icon second from right at the top?



It's simply this


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

williansti said:


> Forgive my friend i'm using a translator to talk to you and I can not understand you, for me, it seems like you say that all your covers take you to the same game, if this is what you are saying check your gaming folder, something is wrong, the launcher is based on rpx games, just read rpx, wud, wux and given game cap must have the same name as rpx, wud, wux of the game, if none of this makes sense please wait for the net sparro to appear and explain you better, we are separated by a translator that confuses the sentences, it is bad to interpret.



Obrigado mesmo assim. Você também encontrar este problema?


----------



## williansti (Apr 6, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Obrigado mesmo assim. Você também encontrar este problema?



I do not find any problems, absolutely everything works very well, i'll be recording a video and putting it on youtube, when I post here.


----------



## ww97 (Apr 6, 2017)

williansti said:


> I do not find any problems, absolutely everything works very well, i'll be recording a video and putting it on youtube, when I post here.


No longer need to guide, the problem is fixed for me too. Thanks


----------



## williansti (Apr 7, 2017)

I made a video the language is not english but it can help you, I hope you like it.

Download my pré config MOD: http://www.mediafire.com/file/755c1g0yf9qb4um/WilliansTI-MOD.zip


----------



## ww97 (Apr 7, 2017)

williansti said:


> I made a video the language is not english but it can help you, I hope you like it.
> 
> Download my pré config MOD: http://www.mediafire.com/file/755c1g0yf9qb4um/WilliansTI-MOD.zip



Thanks though a bit late, as I said that I fixed it a bit earlier. But another Q: Why you use Cemu-hook plugin? It sucks. It's really useless.


----------



## williansti (Apr 7, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Thanks though a bit late, as I said that I fixed it a bit earlier. But another Q: Why you use Cemu-hook plugin? It sucks. It's really useless.



Cemu-hook plugin it's not worthless, in the game Zelda BOTW the frames fold, show the videos of donkey kong, and improves the stability of other games.


----------



## williansti (Apr 18, 2017)

Good things may be coming... The work is being done, let's just wait a little longer.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice and CEMU logo is okay to me. I prefer a real Nintendo Wii U console on it. Can you replace the background to my favorite one ? Curiosity.


----------

